# Comps in Georgia?



## cuberkid10 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ive heard this rumour floating around that they wernt holding many competitions in the South east because they dont like the southern ways of us? They say we're not grammatically correct? Hopefully, thats not true. I was very sad to find out they wernt doing a Chatahoochee Spring 2010. Theyve been doing it since 2006 I belive. If you check the WCA's site, they havent had a comp. in GA since June of 2009. (Horzions Open) If you are in GA or the surrounding area, and know more about this, please come forward. If they do a Chatahoocee 2010, It would make my year. Thanks in advance for any info that comes up. 

-Cuberkid10 or RubiksKid


----------



## Edward (Mar 26, 2010)

Here comes 4chan


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 26, 2010)

What? Im a noob and hvae no idea...


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm not sure who 'they' is, or what information you're expecting to learn ("...and knows more about this, please come forward...", but it could just be because of the how big (or small) cubing is in Georgia. There may not be an easy way to hold a comp there or a delegate willing to travel the distance.
There are multiple reasons, but I don't think the 'southern ways' are to blame.

I wouldn't know for _sure_ though.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 27, 2010)

<- 4Chan.


I'm going to try to organize one within 2011. 
I know 2 venues, and I just need a delegate.

If you're familiar with the Atlanta area, I'm aiming for a venue at Georgia Tech.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 27, 2010)

MarkTimeMarky said:


>



That is amazing.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Mar 27, 2010)

I live in SC and GA would be the closest possible comp venue I have seen discussed in a while. It is really tempting to go.


----------



## thepuzledsolver (Aug 11, 2012)

I know this is so old, but anyway Andrew Kang orqinized these comps and he doesnt cube anymore. I would like to start a comp, but I havent been to one so I really shouldn't.


----------



## Bob (Aug 11, 2012)

If you pay for my flight and hotel, I'll delegate a competition for you in South Carolina, Florida, Tennessee, or Alabama (your choice) and you can drive out to it. If you want me to delegate a competition anywhere near Atlanta, you'll also need to hire me a bodyguard.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that Andrew hasn't quit cubing. A month ago he posted a average on Facebook. I think Marietta Open 2012 didn't happen this year because he's been hired for a movie to teach the actors (Owen Wilson?!) how to cube.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 14, 2012)

There's the possibility that Chris Hardwick might be willing to be the delegate - he lives in Florida. I'd assume you need to add big BLD and/or fewest moves, though.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 14, 2012)

Problem is, down here in ol' GA, we're not much of BLD solvers.  Our last comp only had 2 competitors for 3x3 BLD.


----------



## keyan (Aug 15, 2012)

Delegate is not a problem. Find a venue and some timers. Though having Hardwick come up would also be great.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Aug 15, 2012)

If a Georgia comp did happen I would try to go. Depending on the event list.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ask David Sanders or Chris Tran about venue.


----------



## Hovair (Aug 17, 2012)

That would be great. I was born in georgia and that would be awesome if there could be a comp around there. Georgia tech os actually the place where I was born. This would be an awesome oppurtunity


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 22, 2012)

Chris Krueger, David Sanders, and I have formed a "team" to host a competition possibly at GaTech this year. Stay tuned.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 22, 2012)

I live in NC so Atlanta is only a 4 hour drive for me. I would definitely go. (i know this is a little out of topic but..) Andrew what happen to Cubecast? There hasn't been and episode in a really long time.


----------

